# So I did a little shopping



## LolaFalana (Jul 14, 2014)

This is my first actual haul. I'm so excited. I decided to take the plunge and not just buy things piecemeal. WSP even gave me an extra fragrance oil for free. I'm excited.   Details later. its late


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice!  You mean your not gonna make soap with that right now!?  lol  My haul should be here on Thursday.  I hate waiting.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 15, 2014)

That looks like a lot of fun in that "little" package! Jealous!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2014)

I see some soapmaking fun in the near future.


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes I had so much fun. I made a 2lb batch scented with Baby Powder FO and Red Hibiscus & Acai FO. I am so excited because it's the first time I've used FO.

The oils accelerated trace but since I added them at extremely light trace, I just got to a pudding consistency. See, I listened to you guys  at least somewhat. The RH&A FO actually turned that portion a bright, almost highlighter, yellow color. But I was adding mica to it so I don't really care. The drop swirl I attempted was a complete fail but I like the results anyway because my soaps are my babies... even the ugly ones 

Question Time: How do you used these micas? I got a Crafter's Choice mica sampler pack. Matte purple, Cobolt(I think) blue, and Green. The purple turned gray when I mixed it into the oils. Am I supposed to mix it in water first? Should I have mixed it with the fragrance oil? I would love to start getting more creative but I'm doing it wrong.

I froze this CP batch so I'll post a pic tonight when I unmold.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 17, 2014)

I mix micas in a small disposable cup with a very small amount of oil. Then when I'm ready to add the color, I add batter to the cup about half full, mix it up well, then add it to the batter I'm coloring.


----------



## seven (Jul 17, 2014)

LolaFalana said:


> Question Time: How do you used these micas? I got a Crafter's Choice mica sampler pack. Matte purple, Cobolt(I think) blue, and Green. The purple turned gray when I mixed it into the oils. Am I supposed to mix it in water first? Should I have mixed it with the fragrance oil? I would love to start getting more creative but I'm doing it wrong.



as said above, mixing them with oils is a good choice. take a spoon or two from your total oils to mix with the micas. i don't suggest using extra oil because then your SF calculation will be messed up.

mixing with water is also doable, but not all colorants are water soluble. some, like ultramarines, have to be mixed with water and not oil. well, they can be mixed with oil but it won't be thorough, and you'll get tiny specks in your soap.

not all colors are stable in high PH. some can even morphed to a totally different color. purple can be a bit tricky. i got grey when i'm using violet ultramarine, but when mixed with blue ultra, then came purple. weird, i know. 
so, maybe your purple cannot be used on its own, and has to be mixed with another color to create the purple you want. how much colorant did you use anyway?


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 17, 2014)

2 1/2 tsp total. I started with 1/2 but once I realize it wasn't going to turn purple I stopped. I may try mixing with the blue. Also. I used matte white pigment in the total amount of oil before I added the lye water. All of the soaps I've made have a yellow tint to it because I don't add color. The white pigment (2 1/2 tb used total) turned it an off white color. 

Overall I'm not upset with the way the colors came out because they're not bad. I just know I'm not doing something correctly.


----------



## LolaFalana (Jul 17, 2014)

Here are the results of my first real frangrance AND non natural color attempt. It smells so pretty. I'm calling it "Sweet Baby". As you can see, there is no purple. The frangrance oil took over completely. I think ita pretty but it's not what I set out to accomplish. :sly:

Please don't judge my sad attempt at a swirl. I was excited to have a flat silicone mold.


----------

